# Honey's Foaling Thread



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Thought I'd make a thread for my mare, to pass time and because i enjoy reading others threads, like so many others are doing 

My red dun QH mare Honey is due to foal soon!
She's had atleast one foal when with previous owners and is a very motherly mare, sharing a paddock with two mares with foals at foot and treating the foals like she's a second mum for them.
Honey has a fantastic temperament and is one of the most sweet, quiet and tolerant mares with a big personality and her only flaw in her attitude being she's terribly hard to catch. She has wonderful health minus an old leg injuries that gives her no trouble. 
She's 20-23 years old but has had no trouble foaling in previous years.

The sire to her foal is a local breeders palomino QH stallion named Yeller. He, like Honey, has a great temperament and health. Yeller has good movement and conformation and preduces amazing foals each year. 

We will most likely keep Honey's foal and him/her will be used as a trail and companion horse


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the forum. Its nice to have another foal on the way here.  When is she due? I'm sure we'd all love to see pictures of the mother to be, and possible stallion if you have them. Good luck with foaling!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay, another foal to stalk!! Let's have some babies ladies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Would love to see some pictures of mom-to-be 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Also would love to see some pictures! And welcome to the forum


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Thankyou Ladybug2001 and amp23 
I'll post pictures of Honey and will try and get some pics of the stallion as well!
I'm not sure exactly when she's due but it should be within the next few weeks! My mum thinks she'll foal this week, which would be great!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

I found some pictures on one of the cameras!
picture1: Honey on 17 November 2011
picture2: Honey, also on 17 November. In these first two Honey was in a paddock with the cows (obviously) and most of the other horses
picture3: Honey and Lucy. Honey is in a seperate paddock from the cows and other horses. She shares this with Lucy, Holly and their foals.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I can see why she is named Honey 

Very pretty, looks real good for her age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I somehow missed her age earlier, she looks great for her age! I also love her coloring


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

She does look pretty good for an old girl :wink:
And thankyou for your comments on her looks hehe 


I couldn't help my self! Had to add some pictures of Lucy, Holly, and bubs 
picture1: Lucy and her foal Terry on 11 of December at 1 day 
picture2: Bonnie with mum Holly in the back on the 14 of Jan at roughly 1 month


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Were they all bred to the same stallion, or different stallions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Lucy was bred to the pally Yeller, same as Honey.
Holly was bred to a TB named West Quest. Bonnie is purebred TB and will race eventually


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Lucy's foal has a large, perfectly shaped upside down tear drop. Very precious. Honey's foal will have lots of fun with playmates 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

He's a tad cute 
Yeah, Honey's bub will have fun with it's playmates


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha. I was gonna make the same comment. I definitely see where she got her name. Beautiful girl, love that color. You'll make one of the shorter threads on here with her due a few weeks.  Congradulations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Thankyou ladybug 
I'm so excited and can't wait to see the foal!!!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Subbing! Another baby for me to feast my eyes on! :lol:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

She's a good looking girl. I look forward to updates!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Well just went down to see Honey. Her belly has dropped quite a bit and she has a big, fat U shaped belly and is bagging up.
A few days ago mum managed to get near her belly and found that she had milk 
I took some photos, but they were from a distance so i used that nifty zoom button haha and you really can't see how big she is in them.. but in person, she's a bit of a balloon :wink:

picture1: 17 November (if i remember correctly :lol
picture2: today, 19 January.. you can't really see the difference.. but you can kind of see the larger dip.
picture3: also today.. in this you can see how her belly pokes out.. kinda

i tried to get a photo of her rear, because that's how i can see her big, fat preggers belly... but she wouldn't turn away... and when she did, it was to run off lol


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

oops... just realised picture 2 isn't the right one.. grr XD


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like Honey is needing warning signs like semi trucks... 

Caution- wide load

Warning- wide turns


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah it's a bit like that! :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So you don't know her age for sure? So that make her a grade... did you at least have her tested for genetic diseases before breeding her?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> So you don't know her age for sure? So that make her a grade... did you at least have her tested for genetic diseases before breeding her?


She said in the beginning of her thread that she is a Quarter Horse. Didn't say mix, so I'm guessing full quarter horse, going on her description.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No papers = grade = Unknown 100% what the breeding it (in other words people can claim it to be whatever they want). Not knowing if your horse is 20 or 23 or somewhere in between says you don't know what the horse is for sure and the horse is not registered...


She looks stock type, which covers a wide range and not just AQHA horses...


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Well the previous owners told us she was 17. We found a month or so later that a friend of the families had owned her a while back and that she was actually 21.
So no, we don't know if she is purebred QH. The people who had her a few years before the people we bought her from said that they knew that she was definately QH, so we're going on what we've been told by some of her other owners. I don't know how that works, considering, like you said, she's not registered so we really don't know if she's a purebred or not.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you have her tested for things like HYPP and other genetic disease before breeding?


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't think so (my mum would've done this... i spend a week at hers and a week at my dads so i don't know of everything that gets done.) the people who bred her previously may have, if so then they would've told my mum or grandad.
So as far as I know, no


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

I won't be able to have many, if any, updates until friday as i'm spending the week at my dads.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hopefully she will hold out until you get back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

hopefully! and hopefully she has it the week i'm back there!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> No papers = grade = Unknown 100% what the breeding it (in other words people can claim it to be whatever they want). Not knowing if your horse is 20 or 23 or somewhere in between says you don't know what the horse is for sure and the horse is not registered...
> 
> 
> She looks stock type, which covers a wide range and not just AQHA horses...


NdAppy this is not necessarily true in all cases. My mare Spice is not technically papered yet, but that doesn't make her a grade... and just because your not sure on your horses age doesnt mean anything either. I mean I had to look back on Spices breeding report to make sure. I thought she was 13 when really she was 14. Even though I didnt know her exact age doesnt mean i dont know 100% of her breeding.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMO No papers = grade horse. 

OP also does not know for sure the horse's breeding, only hearsay. I can say my horses are uber special highly breed horses with no papers.... does that make it a reality? No. My mare Phoenix is by a well bred racing QH and out of a grade ranch mare. Does that make me think less of her? No. Does that mean I think she is worth breeding? Nope, not only because her conformation sucks, but she _has no papers. _You may not be able to ride papers, but papers tell people what a horse _should_ be able to do. Those self same papers tell people if a horse may be predisposed for a genetic disease, etc. Breeding anything without proof in hand what a horse's bloodlines are is asinine. Ther are exceptions to this, but IMO they have to be _extraordinary_ individuals, which IMO for stock horses is extremely rare...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> IMO No papers = grade horse.
> 
> OP also does not know for sure the horse's breeding, only hearsay. I can say my horses are uber special highly breed horses with no papers.... does that make it a reality? No. My mare Phoenix is by a well bred racing QH and out of a grade ranch mare. Does that make me think less of her? No. Does that mean I think she is worth breeding? Nope, not only because her conformation sucks, but she _has no papers. _You may not be able to ride papers, but papers tell people what a horse _should_ be able to do. Those self same papers tell people if a horse may be predisposed for a genetic disease, etc. Breeding anything without proof in hand what a horse's bloodlines are is asinine. Ther are exceptions to this, but IMO they have to be _extraordinary_ individuals, which IMO for stock horses is extremely rare...


Thanks for explaining what you meant! From your first post I definitely did not get this from it... but its probably just how I read it. I agree with everything you are saying... as a horse owner it would be irresponsible to deny your horse its best chance possible in life. From where Im from papers unfortunately mean squat, so I have learned alot from this forum, and can definitely see the importance in registration. I thinks this is why I now regret my decision in breeding Spice. Its definitely something I have been beating myself up over. Its a little to late now so i guess all i can do is learn from my mistakes, and make better decisions from here on out.

P.s. OP sorry for the off topic post


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

thankyou for your advice/opinion/facts/thoughts NdAppy


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Honey has made no progress towards foaling... she's still looking the same as last time i saw her.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

How far along is she? Do you know when the last day of being bred was? Hope she will decide to drop the baby on the ground before you have to leave for a week again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

I sure hope so! 
I'm not sure of the exact date but it was roughly mid january 2011.

Also, I thought of something, that I sort of hope hasn't happened. Is it likely (or how possible is it) that our minature appy stallion is the sire and not the pally QH? Honey was running with the cows and most of the horses (including nugget, the mini stallion) up until November.
Do yous think nugget could be the father? and if so, how likely is it? =O


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeti said:


> I sure hope so!
> I'm not sure of the exact date but it was roughly mid january 2011.
> 
> Also, I thought of something, that I sort of hope hasn't happened. Is it likely (or how possible is it) that our minature appy stallion is the sire and not the pally QH? Honey was running with the cows and most of the horses (including nugget, the mini stallion) up until November.
> Do yous think nugget could be the father? and if so, how likely is it? =O


 
So roughly in mid-January she was bred? If so, you might want a vet to come look at her. If it was the mini and she was truely bred, she definitely would have foaled by now. Although it is possible for horses to go a year before foaling, I would still have her looked at. Though my guess at this point, she isn't pregnant.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeti said:


> I sure hope so!
> I'm not sure of the exact date but it was roughly mid january 2011.
> 
> Also, I thought of something, that I sort of hope hasn't happened. Is it likely (or how possible is it) that our minature appy stallion is the sire and not the pally QH? Honey was running with the cows and most of the horses (including nugget, the mini stallion) up until November.
> Do yous think nugget could be the father? and if so, how likely is it? =O


So she's going on 12-1/2 months? Are you sure that she's even bred? Was she vet checked?

And absolutely she could have been bred by the mini. You just never know unless you were with them 24/7.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Subbing, want to see a baby!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, if you have no idea when she may be due, I'd get a vet out there to check her out. He can give you a guesstimation on how far along she is and when she's due! I had my mare checked out last week cause everyone made me nervous when they said she didn't look very bred, lol! It would absolutely kill me waiting and having no idea when the foal was coming!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You may want to hint to your mom to get a vet out there to check her. Check to make sure she isn't having a false pregnancy, and estimate when she is due. If she was in with a mini stud until just this past November, she could have been bred by him if she had not taken or miscarried the foal by the stud she was bred to and wouldn't be due for a while. She looks pregnant, but it could be a hay belly, and my mom had a mare last year that produced milk but wasn't pregnant (I think she hoped to steal the boss mare's expected foal, plan failed, she was chased away from baby, went dry a week later LOL). It is only a little past her "due date" which is just an average anyway, but see if your mom can get a vet out there just to make sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll ask mum about getting the vet out...
It probably is a false pregnancy... she only started to look real preggers after the first foal was born.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeti said:


> I'll ask mum about getting the vet out...
> It probably is a false pregnancy... she only started to look real preggers after the first foal was born.


I hope that she does get one out so you know for sure.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

Me too!  I'll have to remember to let you all know


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Please do!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 18, 2012)

End of thread.
Honey is not in foal...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for keeping us posted


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, sorry for the loss! It always sucks when you are let down after being super excited!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear. :-(


----------

